# Macbook  trackpad et clic bizarre .......



## kumik (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Nouvel mac user depuis qql mois , je suis ravi d'être sous environnement OSX et je suis tout simplement comblé !! jamais je ne reviendrais sous windows ... depuiq qql jours qqch m'intrigue , la barre qui sert a cliquer en dessous du trackpad fait un bruit bizarre , ce n'est plus le bruit sourd de clic , c comme si ca avait pris du jeu et ca fait maintenant une espèce de 2clic ( ca fait un bruit de lamette en acier qui serait sorti d'un emplacement ) ca fait se bruit que sur l'extrémité gauche ( la plus utilisé ) est ce normal ? dois je rapporter le macbook ? 

merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Octobre 2006)

Aurais-tu force le click ? est-ce que tu entends/sens des pieces bouger lorsque tu l'utilises ? Remarques-tu qu'elle n'est plus emboitee normalement ?

Tu peux toujours contacter ton vendeur a ce sujet


----------



## samoussa (31 Octobre 2006)

kumik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouvel mac user depuis qql mois , je suis ravi d'être sous environnement OSX et je suis tout simplement comblé !! jamais je ne reviendrais sous windows ... depuiq qql jours qqch m'intrigue , la barre qui sert a cliquer en dessous du trackpad fait un bruit bizarre , ce n'est plus le bruit sourd de clic , c comme si ca avait pris du jeu et ca fait maintenant une espèce de 2clic ( ca fait un bruit de lamette en acier qui serait sorti d'un emplacement ) ca fait se bruit que sur l'extrémité gauche ( la plus utilisé ) est ce normal ? dois je rapporter le macbook ?
> 
> merci



j'ai exactement le même probleme depuis qq jours :mouais:  engros ça fait un sale bruit de feraille


----------



## kumik (31 Octobre 2006)

oui c exactement ca un bruit de feraille ... mais par exemple hier soir c'était redevenu normal .. je n'ai pas forcé dessus je suis plutot soigneux avec mes affaires , je pense que ca a du prendre un peu de jeux je vois pas d'autres explications .... pas vraiment de solutions


----------



## jean-f (14 Novembre 2006)

Mince voilà que ça commence aussi sur le mien, datant de 3 mois


----------



## greg2 (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je remonte le post car j'ai un problème similaire sur mon macbook pro (core duo). Le clic situé sous le trackpad est defectueux. La partie droite s'enfonce plus que la gauche et on peut faire basculer légerement la partie cliquable de l'avant vers l'arrière... :mouais:
Je suis intéressé de savoir si vous avez pu résoudre ce problème sans passer par le SAV.

Merci!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (2 Janvier 2007)

greg2 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> je remonte le post car j'ai un probl&#232;me similaire sur mon macbook pro (core duo). Le clic situ&#233; sous le trackpad est defectueux. La partie droite s'enfonce plus que la gauche et on peut faire basculer l&#233;gerement la partie cliquable de l'avant vers l'arri&#232;re... :mouais:
> Je suis int&#233;ress&#233; de savoir si vous avez pu r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me sans passer par le SAV.
> 
> Merci!



 j'ai  eu  le m&#234;me probleme un cot&#233; qui craquait plus que l'autre,  apres 8 mois d'utlisation de mon MBP c'est en lisant cette disctution que je me suis rappel&#233; de ce probleme. je viens de verifier tout est en ordre, est ce une etape obligatoire pour que  le clic soit plus souple ?


----------



## greg2 (3 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerai bien, mais visiblement, ce n'est pas parti pour s'arranger...
Je crois que je vais &#234;tre oblig&#233; de faire un tour par le SAV.


----------



## Bidule200 (24 Juin 2007)

J'ai également le même problème sur mon Macbook blanc Core2Duo.

Masser la taule du trackpad sous la batterie atténue le problème mais ne le fait pas disparaître. Apparemment beaucoup de machines sont touchées, mais comme les utilisateurs utilisent des souris ou bien le clic sur la zone sensible, ils ne s'en rendent pas compte.


----------



## greg2 (24 Juin 2007)

Pour info, je suis all&#233; ramener mon MBP au sav. Ils ont chang&#233; tout le dispositif du trackpad. Pour l'instant &#231;a va mais j'ai l'impression que le syst&#232;me est assez fragile. 
Bon c'est juste un sentiment mais j'avoue que depuis, j'&#233;vite de trop le solliciter.


----------



## Chamyky (23 Août 2007)

Moi ça m'a fait pareil... à force je n'y ai plus pensé, et maintenant ça ne le fait plus (trop). L'usure ?

Mais un nouveau problème survient avec le trackpad, c'est en faisant des recherches que je suis tombé ici et me suis rappelé de la chose : désormais il arrive qu'il me fasse un double-clic au lieu d'un clic simple ! Ça a tout l'air d'un problème de sensibilité, et il ne se produit que si je clique... d'une certaine façon. Dur à expliquer. Si j'appuie, franchement, que je ne contente pas de presser un peu le bouton comme avant, il ne me fait qu'un clic. Mais dès que je l'utilise "légèrement", "rapidement", hop un deuxième clic. Pas très pratique, surtout quand je joue ou que je sélectionne un texte (double-clic-glissé  : sélectionne le texte mot par mot...).

Mais peut-être que ça va s'arranger aussi !


----------



## len73 (23 Août 2007)

Salut !

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me prob&#232;me sur mon MBP 17" qui date de mars maintenant (bruit de feraille, pas (encore ?) le double click !). J'avoue &#234;tre un peu surpris, surtout pour le prix de la machine !

Un passage par le SAV est-il recommand&#233; ? Si c'est pour avoir un click impecc pendant 3 semaines, puis avoir le m&#234;me probl&#232;me &#224; nouveau non merci...

Quelles exp&#233;riences avez-vous faites avec une &#233;ventuelle r&#233;paration ?

Merci d'avance pour vos avis et commentaires !

Bonne soir&#233;e,

Len


----------



## thestreetsofny (18 Janvier 2008)

ça me fait pareil, je l'ai depuis moins d'un mois.
le sav, ce sont les boutiques agréées?
c'est chiant quand même, déjà un truc à réparer.


----------



## Mac_Murphy (14 Février 2008)

Voila maintenant 3 semaines, mon MBP 17" datant d'otobre se mettait a faire ce bruit de ferraille, ce double clic , bref un clic très désagréable, je décidais donc d'appeler l'apple care qui me donnait pour conseil de l'emmener dans un centre agréé, le jour même j'appelais donc ce centre proche de chez moi, une semaine plus tard ils me changeaient tout le top case du portable sur place 20 minutes montre en main !!! Pour moi le problème était réglé avec ce top case tout beau tout neuf.... , ce fut le cas pendant.... peu de temps !

 effectivement, depuis ce midi c'est reparti, éxactement le même problème au même endroit, 2 semaines après avoir fait changer le top case et donc le trackpad dans son intégralité  ...

 Je ne sais que faire, refaire changer le top case, ca coûte rien ca tiendra le temps que ca tiendra, ou attendre de voir si l'effet double clic metallique s'atténue... ou en êtes vous vous qui avez eu également ce problème ?


----------



## Fabou (14 Février 2008)

Par hasard, tu manges pas au dessus de ton MBPro ??? des trucs coincés dans les interstices. Je dis ça parce que ça m'est déjà arrivé.

Sinon pb de série ??     ou t'appuies tp fort ???


----------



## Mac_Murphy (14 Février 2008)

ba je mange a coté ca m'arrive mais je fais toujours gaff, je suis jamais au dessus... qu'as tu fais pour remédier au problème ?? (a tout hasard), sinon appuyer trop fort, ca m'étonnerait et problème de série je ne sais pas, je penses opter pour un rechangement de topcase , mais je vais attendre un peu voir si ca s'atténue...


----------



## Fabou (14 Février 2008)

Du jour au lendemain, ça a disparu à force de cliquer... 

Essaie de cliquer au milieu de la barre ou de l'autre côté si le bruit vient d'un seul côté...


----------



## Mac_Murphy (14 Février 2008)

Bon je penses opter pour un nouveau changement de l'ensemble.... Je verrai bien...:rose: en espérant que ca ne recommence pas et qu'au centre agréé ils ne me rient pas au nez pour un problème aussi minim (enfin a ce prix la pour moi même les détails comptent... )


----------



## chrismacG5 (22 Février 2008)

Salut,

Juste pour compatir, j'ai un macbook black depuis 15jours je ne me suis quasiment servis que d'une souris externe et voila que mon pad fait un leger grincement lorsque je clique (a gauche):mouais: 

Je vais essayer de ne pas y penser...

Juste une question comme ca... le SAV francais fonctionne-t'il pour les modeles US?

 

Merci


----------



## Chamyky (22 Février 2008)

chrismacG5 a dit:


> Juste une question comme ca... le SAV francais fonctionne-t'il pour les modeles US?



Je crois bien. Il me semble que cette restriction n'a été appliquée qu'à l'iPhone.


----------



## chrismacG5 (23 Février 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> Je crois bien. Il me semble que cette restriction n'a été appliquée qu'à l'iPhone.



Merci.


----------



## colossus928 (16 Mai 2010)

ça le faisait légèrement avec mon macbook de mars 2008 à un moment, mais ce soir c'est vraiment affreux.
ça se passe sur la droite du bouton, c'est vraiment vraiment chiant...
quelqu'un a réussi à fixer ça ? 

merci beaucoup d'avance  .


----------



## colossus928 (17 Mai 2010)

j'ai mis un papier entre la batterie le bouton et c'est bien mieux, sauf si j'appuis en partant d'en l'air...
mais ça le fait pas quand je clique normal et c'est le principal (même si ça me fait chier, car l'autre coté est parfait).


----------

